# Pre-BMQ blood donation



## ghyslyn (3 Jun 2008)

I was wondering if anybody knows my answer to this, basically I'm thinking of donating blood and I know it can have some negative effects on the body(weakness and such), but I have no idea how long this lasts or how considerable of an effect it is, do you believe it's "OK" for me to donate blood anytime before BMQ or should I give myself a certain amount of time, and also are there any regulations against it?


----------



## dukkadukka (3 Jun 2008)

I have no idea if there's regulations against it (I personally can't see there being any... giving blood is a wonderful thing!) 
I'm a long-term (giving every 3 months for almost 7 years) but it all depends on how your body reacts to it.  I'm lucky that my body builds up what was lost very very fast.  Depending on when you leave I'd say it's alright.  (based on a physical aspect, not anything else) I don't think you should donate like, a week prior to leaving, but if you end up donating, eat a lot of iron rich foods to help build up what you have lost. Good on you for considering blood donation!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jun 2008)

Google is your friend:

http://dorunning.blogspot.com/2006/06/donating-blood-affects-perrformance.html



> Donating a pint (450cc) of blood results in a depletion of about 10 percent of your total blood volume. Of that, only about 160cc are red blood cells. The fluid component, the remaining 290cc, is replaced within hours, but the red blood cell replacement takes about two months, (which is why you may not donate more often than every two months). What then are the lasting effects of this red blood cell loss?
> Assuming that your cardiac output (the amount of blood pumped by the heart) remains constant, a drop in hemoglobin concentration associated with donating blood will reduce your oxygen delivery to working muscles by 10 percent. Still, when you are at rest, or even during moderate levels of exercise, oxygen delivery, even at this decreased capacity, far outpaces demand.



There are no regs, that I know of, against donating blood.


----------



## ghyslyn (3 Jun 2008)

I've made the appointment, thanks for the answers, hopefully this thread will be of assistance to anyone else in the future who has the same question and searches is like I have today hehe.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Jun 2008)

I doubt there are any regulations against donating blood, in fact the first time I donated blood was during my basic training in Cornwallis more than 30 years ago.  As for personal fitness situation and donating, common sense should rule.  I was an infrequent blood donor (I salute dukkadukka for her many donations) but most of times that I gave blood was at on-base blood drives organized in conjunction with the Canadian Red Cross or the DRK (that will give a hint about when I used to be involved in that sort of thing).

There still remains a close connection between the CF and blood services.  
Canadian Forces and The Royal Canadian Legion become Partners for Life with Canadian Blood Services and Héma-Quebec


----------



## dukkadukka (3 Jun 2008)

There should be ties between the Canadian Blood Services and the CF shouldn't there? I think that's a wonderful thing.  
Most people, my age at least (younger folks) usually donate because someone they know or love needed blood at one point and recognize that we have blood to give. (If that wasn't a cliche I don't know what is! haha) Currently I haven't donated at my last point (tattoo) so I must wait. Hopefully they're will be a clinic for donating when I'm at BMQ (I'll be past my 6 month waiting period)
  I encourage everyone to donate if they can.  It's quick, easy and you get a free donut and juice at the end of it!


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

They won't let me give blood because I've spent more than 6 months in the UK.  I don't *have* mad cow RN so-and-so, let it go!  Oh well rules are rules I suppose.


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2008)

For a healthy person, it doesn't take long to get back to what you're doing - that being said, I wouldn't do it a day or two before your PT test/beginning of Basic, especially if you've never done it before.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## SupersonicMax (3 Jun 2008)

Pilots are grounded for 72 hours after giving blood, so I would assume that after 72 hrs, you should be good to go.

Max


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Jun 2008)

Answered & Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

